# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  TARSU o TARI del Comune di ROMA: Tassa o servizio?

## alfredo da roma

Come da titolo mi trovo nella situazione di dover valutare e ciò influisce anche nella prossima scadenza degli elenchi e fornitori.
Infatti, se si tratta di tassa ovviamente non deve essere indicata, ma se si tratta di servizio a cui si applica l'IVA al 10% e quella che si riceve è una regolare fattura di società privata (AMA S.p.A. per intenderci) forse deve essere indicata tra i fornitori. E deve riclassificarsi il costo non come imposta e tassa ma come servizio di pulizia (?).
A non farmi tornare i conti è il retro della fattura laddove si riporta l'art. 19 del regolamento (TA.RI) che stabilisce che le somme non versate sono iscritte a ruolo (anche l'IVA quindi) con la sanzione del 30% oltre interessi e spese legali.
Ma le fatture possono iscriversi a ruolo?
L'art. 11 del DPR 602 in tema di riscossione dice seccamente che "Nei ruoli sono iscritte le imposte, sanzioni e gli interessi" 
Se è così vado anche io a chiedere l'iscrizione a ruolo per le mie fatture non pagate! :Smile:  
Vi pongo all'attenzione anche le poche cose che ho trovato in giro 
GRAZIE  
TARSU:
A cura dell'Ufficio Comunicazione del Dip. Entrate  
La Tassa è regolamentata dalla deliberazione di Consiglio Comunale n. 143 del 20/21 dicembre 2001 
Dal 1° gennaio 2003 la Tassa (TaRSU) è diventata Tariffa (TaRi) ed è gestita direttamente dall'AMA. La Tassa rimane vigente per tutti gli anni precedenti al 2003. 
Le notizie che seguono valgono per la Tassa (TaRSU) e non per la Tariffa (TaRi). 
La tassa deve essere pagata da chiunque detenga a qualsiasi titolo un locale o area commerciale.
La tassa si paga sulle superfici coperte calpestabili e sulle aree scoperte (ad esclusione delle aree di manovra) commerciali. ( Vedi Regolamento). 
..... 
La norma relativa alla TARSU è
Art. 58. Istituzione della tassa  
1. Per il servizio relativo allo smaltimento dei rifiuti solidi urbani interni, svolto in regime di privativa nell'ambito del centro abitato, delle frazioni, dei nuclei abitati ed eventualmente esteso alle zone del territorio comunale con insediamenti sparsi, i comuni debbono istituire una tassa annuale, da disciplinare con apposito regolamento ed applicare in base a tariffa con l'osservanza delle prescrizioni e dei criteri di cui alle norme seguenti (3/a).  
(2) L'art. 49, D.Lgs. 5 febbraio 1997, n. 22, come modificato dall'art. 1, comma 28, L. 9 dicembre 1998, n. 426, e dall'art. 33, L. 23 dicembre 1999, n. 488, ha soppresso la tassa per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti, con la decorrenza ivi indicata.  
(3/a) Comma così modificato dall'art. 39, L. 22 febbraio 1994, n. 146, . Vedi, anche, l'art. 1, D.L. 28 giugno 1995, n. 250.   
In merito alla TA.RI si può vedere qui Roma Entrate S.p.A. - TaRi

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Come da titolo mi trovo nella situazione di dover valutare e ciò influisce anche nella prossima scadenza degli elenchi e fornitori.
> Infatti, se si tratta di tassa ovviamente non deve essere indicata, ma se si tratta di servizio a cui si applica l'IVA al 10% e quella che si riceve è una regolare fattura di società privata (AMA S.p.A. per intenderci) forse deve essere indicata tra i fornitori. E deve riclassificarsi il costo non come imposta e tassa ma come servizio di pulizia (?).
> A non farmi tornare i conti è il retro della fattura laddove si riporta l'art. 19 del regolamento (TA.RI) che stabilisce che le somme non versate sono iscritte a ruolo (anche l'IVA quindi) con la sanzione del 30% oltre interessi e spese legali.

  Ma la fattura porta qualche descrizione in merito all'assoggettamento ad Iva ??

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Ma la fattura porta qualche descrizione in merito all'assoggettamento ad Iva ??

  Riporto come da fattura  n. XXXXXX1992 del 19.04.2007 
Riepilogo Addebiti 
Corrispettivo per il servizio                    192,42
(imponibile IVA 10%)
IVA 10%                                             19,25
Tributo provinciale                                  9,62
(Fuori campo IVA)
TOTALE FATTURA                               221,29  
Nessuna descrizione in merito all'assoggettamento ad IVA e nessun richiamo ad altra norma.
(???!!!)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nessuna descrizione in merito all'assoggettamento ad IVA e nessun richiamo ad altra norma.

  Come no !! 
L'hai scritto tu stesso ...  

> Corrispettivo per il servizio                    192,42 *(imponibile IVA 10&#37* IVA 10%                                             19,25
> Tributo provinciale                                  9,62
> (Fuori campo IVA)
> TOTALE FATTURA                               221,29

  Per me va senz'altro nell'elenco. 
ciao

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Come no !! 
> L'hai scritto tu stesso ...  
> Per me va senz'altro nell'elenco. 
> ciao

  Ti ringrazio per la sollecitudine.
In merito:
se tu intendevi l'indicazione dell'aliquota .... allora hai ragione IVA al 10&#37; (non si sa perch&#233 :Wink:  
Se tu intendevi quello che hai scritto
"Ma la fattura porta qualche descrizione in merito all'assoggettamento ad Iva ?? " allora no! Come ti avevo gi&#224; evidenziato prima riportando gli elementi della fattura non c'&#232; nessuna descrizione in merito all'assoggettamento ad IVA (ovvero al perch&#233; &#232; assoggettata) 
Ma soprattutto: avete mai sentito parlare di IVA applicata su un tributo o su una tassa?
Allora 1 delle 2 &#232; vera: o non si pu&#242; iscvrivere a ruolo la TARI non pagata perch&#233; non ha le caratteristiche richieste dalla legge per esserlo essendo una regolare fattura di servizi oppure &#232; una tassa per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti ed allora non si pu&#242; fatturare n&#233; applicarvi l'IVA.

----------


## Contabile

Ciao Alfredo. Tu comunque continui a parlare di fattura. Facciamo che cancelli i dati del soggetto ricevente ed alleghi copia di questa fattura come "allegato" sempre se ne hai voglia. 
Visionarla materialmente potr&#224; togliere i dubbi. Personalmente in quello che scrivi qualcosa non mi torna.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Ciao Alfredo. Tu comunque continui a parlare di fattura. Facciamo che cancelli i dati del soggetto ricevente ed alleghi copia di questa fattura come "allegato" sempre se ne hai voglia. 
> Visionarla materialmente potrà togliere i dubbi. Personalmente in quello che scrivi qualcosa non mi torna.

  Certo che ne ho voglia e lo faccio quasi subito. 
Ho appena telefonato ad HERA (non marmellate) concessionario della riscossione per Rimini che ha lo stesso sistema.
L'addetto mi dice che la HERA ha solo la gestione della fatturazione e che per la riscossione coatta (ovvero i non paganti per cui il Comune di Roma minaccia l'iscrizione a ruolo) la HERA si affida ad una comunissima agenzia di recupero crediti. 
Tra qualche minuto allego la fattura fronte e "retro"  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> se tu intendevi l'indicazione dell'aliquota .... allora hai ragione IVA al 10% (non si sa perché) 
> Se tu intendevi quello che hai scritto
> "Ma la fattura porta qualche descrizione in merito all'assoggettamento ad Iva ?? " allora no! Come ti avevo già evidenziato prima riportando gli elementi della fattura non c'è nessuna descrizione in merito all'assoggettamento ad IVA (ovvero al perché è assoggettata)

  Intendevo propri oquello che ho scritto: l'indicazione nella fattura che l'imponibile va assoggettato all'iva nella misura del 10% è proprio una _descrizione in merito all'assoggettamento ad iva_    

> Ma soprattutto: avete mai sentito parlare di IVA applicata su un tributo o su una tassa?
> Allora 1 delle 2 è vera: o non si può iscvrivere a ruolo la TARI non pagata perché non ha le caratteristiche richieste dalla legge per esserlo essendo una regolare fattura di servizi oppure è una tassa per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti ed allora non si può fatturare né applicarvi l'IVA.

  Dalle mie parti si usa proprio così.
Chi emette la fattura addebita l'iva in quanto relativa ad un servizio prestato in nome proprio e per conto della mandante (l'ente creditore). Poi se questo è legittimo è un altro discorso.
Tu parlavi di elenco cli/for, quindi la risposta non può che essere positiva. 
ciao

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Ciao Alfredo. Tu comunque continui a parlare di fattura. Facciamo che cancelli i dati del soggetto ricevente ed alleghi copia di questa fattura come "allegato" sempre se ne hai voglia. 
> Visionarla materialmente potrà togliere i dubbi. Personalmente in quello che scrivi qualcosa non mi torna.

  Allegata fattura dove il retro mi preoccupa 
Grazie Contabile

----------


## Contabile

Visionata. Va in elenco. Ho fatto un giro anche sul sito da te indicato ed anche da la si evince che che si tratta di fattura per servizio.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Visionata. Va in elenco. Ho fatto un giro anche sul sito da te indicato ed anche da la si evince che che si tratta di fattura per servizio.

  Il quesito &#232; postato nella sezione enti locali, non nella sezione elenchi clienti ....
infatti
Essendo fattura va elenco: dubbi non ce ne sono.
Ma anche
Essendo fattura non pu&#242; riscuotersi attraverso ruoli: anche qui dubbi non ce ne sono. 
Ma il retro della fattura che dice?  _Termine per il pagamento
(art. 19 del Regolamento Ta.Ri.)
.....
Il mancato pagamento comporter&#224; l'iscrizione a ruolo delle somme non versate ......
....._ 
La domanda principale &#232; allora : si pu&#242;?
&#233; fattura (come dice di essere) oppure ha le qualit&#224; richieste per l'iscrizione a ruolo? Il quantum pagato che natura ha? Tributo o servizio? 
Navigando navigando ho trovato quanto segue che pare confermi l'illegittimit&#224; dell'iscrizione a ruolo per la riscossione coatta: 
Articolo 28 - Riscossione forzata degli importi non versati
1.&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160; In caso di mancato o parziale versamento alle scadenze stabilite, la riscossione forzata della tariffa &#232; effettuata direttamente dal Gestore del servizio, ai sensi di quanto previsto dall’art. 52 comma 5, lett. b) D.Lgs. 446/1997, mediante notifica di apposita ingiunzione di pagamento, di cui al R.D. 14 aprile 1910, n. 639.
2.&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160; L’ingiunzione di pagamento, che risulta esecutiva di diritto ai sensi dell’art. 229 D.Lgs. 19 febbraio 1998, n. 51, viene sottoscritta e notificata, anche a mezzo posta raccomandata, direttamente dal Gestore del servizio, al quale sono attribuite anche tutte le ulteriori attivit&#224; necessarie per la riscossione forzata della tariffa e dei relativi accessori.
3.&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160; L’ingiunzione di pagamento deve contenere le indicazioni:
a) della tariffa dovuta;
b) degli atti di riscossione precedentemente spediti o notificati dal Gestore del servizio e rimasti insoluti;
c) in caso di quantificazione presuntiva ai sensi dell’art. 2729 Codice civile, degli elementi in base ai quali &#232; stata stimata la tariffa dovuta;
d) degli interessi dovuti sulle somme rimaste insolute, delle eventuali sanzioni amministrative applicate per la violazione delle disposizioni regolamentari, nonch&#233; delle spese sostenute dal Gestore per la riscossione forzata della tariffa e per la notifica dei relativi atti;
e) dei termini per il versamento;
2.&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160; f) dei termini e dell’Autorit&#224; giudiziaria avanti alla quale potr&#224; essere proposta opposizione avverso l’ingiunzione di pagamento.
4.&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160; Nell’ipotesi in cui l’utente non dovesse provvedere al pagamento delle somme dovute anche a seguito di notifica dell’ingiunzione di pagamento, il Gestore del servizio potr&#224; provvedere all’esecuzione forzata nei confronti del debitore, eventualmente anche avvalendosi delle disposizioni di cui alla Legge 22 novembre 2002 n. 265, a seguito di nomina di apposito Ufficiale della riscossione.
5.&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160; Resta impregiudicata la possibilit&#224; di recuperare il credito mediante ricorso al giudice ordinario e conseguente esecuzione forzata, sulla base delle previsioni di cui agli artt. 474 ss. Codice procedura civile.
6.&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160; L’esecuzione forzata nei confronti degli utenti che non abbiano provveduto, in tutto od in parte, al pagamento delle somme dovute, viene effettuata nel rispetto dei termini di prescrizione fissati dagli artt. 2946 ss. Codice civile.  
Incollato da <http://www.comune.chivasso.to.it/intranet/IL-COMUNE/Regolament/TIA---Tari/index.htm>    
Decreto Legislativo 13 aprile 1999, n. 112  
Art. 21.
Attivita' di recupero crediti
1. I concessionari possono esercitare l'attivita' di recupero crediti secondo le ordinarie procedure civilistiche tenendone separata contabilita'.
2. Tale attivita' e' svolta attraverso strutture ed uffici distinti da quelli addetti al servizio nazionale della riscossione.
3. Gli ufficiali della riscossione non possono in nessun caso svolgere le attivita' di recupero crediti od esserne coinvolti.
4. L'attivita' di recupero crediti non puo' essere esercitata dai concessionari a favore di soggetti nei confronti dei quali sono state avviate procedure di riscossione coattiva a mezzo ruolo. Il divieto deve intendersi esteso anche ai prossimi congiunti, ove si tratti di persone fisiche, e alle societa' controllate e collegate di cui all'articolo 2359 codice civile, ove si tratti persone giuridiche.  
LEGGE 22 novembre 2002, n. 265 
…..
I concessionari possono esercitare l'attivita' di recupero
crediti secondo le ordinarie procedure civilistiche con le modalita'
e alle condizioni previste dall'articolo 21 del citato decreto
legislativo n. 112 del 1999.
…..

----------


## alfredo da roma

up 
Il quesito è postato nella sezione enti locali, non nella sezione elenchi clienti ....

----------


## Contabile

> up
> Il quesito è postato nella sezione enti locali, non nella sezione elenchi clienti ....

  Ironica come ironia  :Big Grin:  
E' un aspetto con caratteristiche da sviscerare da un punto di vista legale la "sottigliezza" cui fai riferimento nel  post

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Ironica come ironia  
> E' un aspetto con caratteristiche da sviscerare da un punto di vista legale la "sottigliezza" cui fai riferimento nel  post

  Non c'è ironia.
Sul fatto che la fattura andasse indicata nell'eneco dei fornitori non c'è dubbio.
Il dubbio - come già detto - nasce dal fatto che la società che eroga il servizio "possa riscuotere coattivamente mediante iscrizione a ruolo del servizio non pagato (o tributo fatturato)?"

----------


## Contabile

> Non c'è ironia.

  Ho risposto "Ironica come ironia" solo perché hai scritto che il tuo post si trova in Enti Locali e non Elenco Clienti.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Ho risposto "Ironica come ironia" solo perché hai scritto che il tuo post si trova in Enti Locali e non Elenco Clienti.

  Ok Contabile. Avevo capito la tua e sono sicuro che tu hai capito la mia.
Ma il problema che ho sollevato (che pare sia solo mio) non ti sembre una sottigliezza legale da approfondire?
E' possibile che il Comune di Roma faccia un errore così grossolano o mi manca un pezzo del diritto?.
Grazie  
(in particolare a Contabile)  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Amesso che il comune abbia fatto un errore grossolano, devo dire che questa ipotesi è tipica dei grossi comuni, i quali giocano sulla legge dei grandi numeri (leggi analisi costi / benefici per ricorso o simili) per permettersi licenze come questa .... 
ciao   

> Ok Contabile. Avevo capito la tua e sono sicuro che tu hai capito la mia.
> Ma il problema che ho sollevato (che pare sia solo mio) non ti sembre una sottigliezza legale da approfondire?
> E' possibile che il Comune di Roma faccia un errore così grossolano o mi manca un pezzo del diritto?.
> Grazie  
> (in particolare a Contabile)

----------


## Contabile

> Ma il problema che ho sollevato (che pare sia solo mio) non ti sembre una sottigliezza legale da approfondire?
> E' possibile che il Comune di Roma faccia un errore così grossolano o mi manca un pezzo del diritto?.

  La cosa mi ha incuriosito ed ho girato la "questio" ad un amico amico legale. Appena "so" riferirò.

----------


## Patty76

Oggi c'è un interessante articolo pubblicato sul c.t. che parla della questione... 
riporto il link...  La Tariffa di igiene ambientale paga lIVA

----------


## alfredo da roma

Secondo la Corte costituzionale, sia la Tarsu sia la Tia sono imposte 
Se avete pagato l'Iva sulla tassa rifiuti, potete chiedere il rimborso. 
La Corte costituzionale ha infatti stabilito che sia la Tarsu (tassa di smaltimento rifiuti solidi urbani) sia la Tia (tariffa igiene ambientale) sono imposte e, in quanto tali, non vogliono l'Iva. Per ottenere il rimborso (limitato alle fatture degli ultimi 10 anni) da chi vi ha fatturato la Tia potete usare il modulo messo a disposizione da Altroconsumo. 
Per chiarire: la Tia è il nuovo sistema di finanziamento comunale della gestione dei rifiuti e della pulizia degli spazi comuni introdotto nel 1997 dal decreto Ronchi.
In pratica, come dice il nome, una tassa veniva sostituita da una tariffa, con l'obiettivo di far pagare agli utenti esattamente per quanto usufruiscono del servizio (nel modo più preciso possibile).
La Tarsu era calcolata solo sui metri quadrati di un appartamento; la Tia introduce altri parametri di calcolo, come il numero di persone che ci abitano.
Non è ancora possibile calcolare precisamente quanti rifiuti produca un nucleo famigliare, però è ragionevole dedurre che una singola persona ne produrrà meno di una famiglia di più persone, anche se l'appartamento è della stessa grandezza. 
Dall'entrata in vigore del decreto, i comuni sono stati chiamati ad adeguarsi proressivamente.
Ora la Corte costituzionale stabilisce che, nonostante il nome, la Tia non è un "servizio" (assoggettabile quindi all'Iva): ha ancora natura tributaria. L'Iva va quindi restituita. 
Come avere il rimborso 
Ecco i consigli di Altroconsumo
Prima di compilare il modulo, verificate sulle fatture degli ultimi 10 anni se l'Iva è stata applicata. Se l'avete versata allegate al modulo le copie delle fatture ed elencate gli importi nella tabellina riepilogativa che trovate nel modulo stesso. 
A cosa fare attenzione 
    * Se non avete nulla che provi il versamento dell'Iva perché avete solo i bollettini, usateli comunque senza indicare gli importi dell'Iva versata.
    * Se negli ultimi 10 anni è cambiato il gestore del servizio, ad esempio siete passati dal versamento al comune a quello all'ente municipalizzato, inviate due richieste separate per i rispettivi periodi di competenza.
    * La prescrizione per la richiesta di rimborso dell'Iva è di 10 anni, ma potete bloccare questo termine inviando il modulo tramite raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno.
    * Il comune o gli altri enti a cui avete pagato la Tarsu hanno 90 giorni per rispondere alla vostra richiesta di rimborso. Se non rispondono vale il principio del "silenzio diniego".
    * Potete presentare la richiesta di rimborso fino al 24 luglio 2011, ovviamente più aspettate più slittano i termini di prescrizione. In pratica entro il 2009 potete chiedere il rimborso fino al 1999, dal 2010 potete risalire al 2000 e così via. 
Cosa fare se negano il rimborso 
Se l'Ente non riconosce la sentenza della Corte costituzionale e vi nega il rimborso, o non risponde, potete presentare un ricorso alla commissione tributaria provinciale. Potete farlo come singolo contribuente se il valore della causa risulti inferiore a 2.582,28 euro. Al di sopra di questa cifra è necessario farsi assistere da un avvocato. Per fare ricorso alla commissione avete 60 giorni di tempo dal momento in cui ricevete la risposta negativa dell'ente o dal termine dei 90 giorni dalla presentazione della richiesta di rimborso.   
Saluti a tutti  :Smile:

----------


## roby

E ufficiale: la TIA, la tariffa di igiene ambientale che ha sostituito la TARSU, ha natura di tributo,
con due significative conseguenze: a) devoluzione delle controversie alla cognizione delle
Commissioni tributarie; b) mancata soggezione della TIA allIVA, considerata linesistenza di un
nesso diretto tra il servizio svolto e lentità del prelievo.
A tali importanti conclusioni è pervenuta la Corte Costituzionale con la sentenza n.............
l'argomento è trattatao in un ottimo intervento di Valeria Fusconi sul commercialista telematico, alla pagina: http://www.commercialistatelematico....ra_tributo.pdf
***** 
Mi permetto inoltre di segnalare che la stessa Valeria Fusconi ha predisposto un vero e proprio corso sull'applicazione dell'IVA nei vari casi degli enti locali. Il corso è veramente completo, sono trattati tutti ma proprio tutti i casi, si veda la pagina: Il commercialista Telematico - ENTI LOCALI

----------


## alfredo da roma

ecco appunto.
Come da mio post precedente (che spiegava in dettaglio) nonch&#233; iniziale dell'intera discussione.  :EEK!:  
&#171;b) mancata soggezione della TIA all’IVA, considerata l’inesistenza di un
nesso diretto tra il servizio svolto e l’entit&#224; del prelievo.&#187; 
NIENTE DI PIU SBAGLIATO. Non &#232; cos&#236;!
Infatti, si legge nella sentenza (pag. 3 e 4):
c) l’obbligo del privato di pagare detta tariffa scaturisce, pertanto, da un fatto individuato direttamente dalla legge e non
da un titolo contrattuale o da un fatto comunque fonte di un rapporto negoziale;
d) inoltre, la tariffa prevede la copertura di costi (come ad esempio le spese di spazzamento delle strade) estranei alla logica della corrispondenza tra costi e benefici e riferibili, piuttosto, alla collettivit&#224;;
e) la tariffa, dunque, in considerazione della doverosit&#224; e del fondamento solidaristico della prestazione, va qualificata come “tassa”, cio&#232; come una forma di finanziamento di un servizio pubblico attraverso l’imposizione dei relativi costi sull’area sociale che da tale servizio riceve, nel suo insieme, un beneficio. 
Ergo "l'entit&#224; del prelievo" non c'entra nulla!
E' alla natura del prelievo che bisogna guardare e non alla sua entit&#224; che &#232; ben altra cosa. 
qui la pronuncia  Corte costituzionale della Repubblica italiana

----------

